# track IP address



## iinfi (May 9, 2005)

some one has a @yahoo.com account

he sends me a mail frm his web based mail provider (means not thru any client ...... directly frm the web)

i also have a @yahoo.com account

is it possible to track his IP address??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 9, 2005)

Hmm.. Login to your Yahoo Mail .. 
Click on Mail Options ..
Click on General Preferance .. 
Under the Messeges header, Select Show all headers on incoming messages ..
Click on Save changes ..

Now whenever your friend email you , you'll get headers like 

```
X-Originating-IP: [163.125.156.245]
```

Thats the IP from the mail was sent ..


----------



## Biplav (May 9, 2005)

it waaznt me:
thanx a lot it was really helpful


----------



## iinfi (May 9, 2005)

thanks a million ....


----------



## iinfi (May 9, 2005)

makes the mail messy ... but its gud


----------



## mohit (May 9, 2005)

@ it_waaznt_me

hey can you tell me how can i track an ip address to whom it belongs and location details etc with good accuracy ? i had tried visual route but then it was a trial version and not very accurate... any more such software ?


----------



## Deep (May 9, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> @ it_waaznt_me
> 
> hey can you tell me how can i track an ip address to whom it belongs and location details etc with good accuracy ? i had tried visual route but then it was a trial version and not very accurate... any more such software ?



*whois.sc/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

replace xxx with the IP address you want to search for...

Deep


----------



## mohit (May 9, 2005)

hey thanx deep , that is accurate man  ....hey can you also tell me how i can find  my own ip address in win xp ? in xp winipcfg doesnt work ? y ?


----------



## Deep (May 9, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> hey thanx deep , that is accurate man  ....hey can you also tell me how i can find  my own ip address in win xp ? in xp winipcfg doesnt work ? y ?



run - cmd - ipconfig

it will show ur current private ip address...

to view public address go to www.whatismyip.com

Regards
Deep


----------



## Biplav (May 9, 2005)

visit the followin site. its useful too.
www.ip2location.com



> deep
> 
> the site provided by u is much more useful though, but i still thoght of givin another one


----------



## vijaythefool (May 9, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> mohit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEEP here are the details of digitforum-admin@jasubhai.com.
*whois.sc/130.94.20.85
how to make head and tail out of it ?

how to make out the location, state etc ?


----------



## Deep (May 9, 2005)

the link says it all...

United States - Colorado - Englewood - Verio Inc

but for the map or visual route you have to use some software...

Deep


----------



## pradipudhaya (May 9, 2005)

If we use an anonymus ip address, is it possible to track?


----------



## Deep (May 9, 2005)

pradipudhaya said:
			
		

> If we use an anonymus ip address, is it possible to track?



nopes because it is behind proxy...so it will show the proxy server's IP address...

Deep


----------



## pradipudhaya (May 9, 2005)

And wat if we use a software to change our ip?


----------



## Deep (May 9, 2005)

pradipudhaya said:
			
		

> And wat if we use a software to change our ip?



same thing


----------



## suhasingale (May 9, 2005)

@it waaznt me: 
Thankz Dat's really gr8


----------



## anomit (May 10, 2005)

Can I suggest something? There is a software Traceroute 3D. Though its name is traceroute, it has many useful tools bundled with it including an e-mail header analyzer. U  can use it to find out the country of the mail server.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 11, 2005)

Can't we fool people by creating fake ips by manipulating our PC?


----------



## imcool (May 11, 2005)

using a software like internet anonym will route you through proxy server. You can't fool the really good ones as they know those proxy and better hackers know how to find your real ip anyway.


----------



## icecoolz (May 11, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Can't we fool people by creating fake ips by manipulating our PC?



dude, do you even know what your talking about ? Do you how complicated a process Ip spoofing is ? And even then its not completely safe either. If you know how yes our real IP can be found no matter what.


----------



## digen (May 11, 2005)

Dude imcool, they guy isnt asking about anonymous proxy server methodology,actually that isnt called IP spoofing in the first place.

Well firstly IP Spoofing is a cumbersome process & above that it isnt 100% perfect that it will work,Here is a good read related to IP spoofing: *www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1674


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 11, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Login to your Yahoo Mail ..
> Click on Mail Options ..
> Click on General Preferance ..
> Under the Messeges header, Select Show all headers on incoming messages ..
> ...



Hey... can u do the same for hotmail?????? if yes.. how??


----------



## Deep (May 11, 2005)

in hotmail...

options - mail display settings - select display full headers 

check mai...

u will see somehting like this...




> MIME-Version: 1.0
> X-Originating-IP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
> X-Originating-Email: [xxxx@hotmail.com]
> X-Sender: xxxxx@hotmail.com
> Received: from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx by by18fd.bay18.hotmail.msn.com with HTTP;Wed, 11 May 2005 15:15:04 GMT



X-Originating-IP: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]  is th ip of sender...

Deep


----------



## vijaythefool (May 12, 2005)

But Deep how to find out the exact location of the computer , to the max these sites show the country and the state if provided or if a reputed server

is this possible ?


----------



## Deep (May 12, 2005)

exact location is not possible you can just find city max...not more than that...

Deep


----------



## vijaythefool (May 12, 2005)

I wonder how enonymous mailers work ? DEEP can u Explain this ?


----------



## Deep (May 12, 2005)

vijaythefool said:
			
		

> I wonder how enonymous mailers work ? DEEP can u Explain this ?



they use mail servers which allow open relays authenticated relays...

Deep


----------



## mariner (May 12, 2005)

nice info batty !!!


----------



## maximus999 (May 12, 2005)

Thanxx  a lot....Guyzzzz.I really was looking up for the Same Tip..........


----------



## anomit (May 14, 2005)

what is exactly the difference between ip hijacking and ip spoofing?


----------



## Deep (May 14, 2005)

IP Hijacking and IP Spoofing


----------



## anomit (May 14, 2005)

Man, just go to www.antionline.com and try out their IP locator. Its ridiculous.   I was located at...guess what *AUSTRALIA*

By the way, one can try out the EMail Tracker Pro and VisualIP tracker Pro


----------



## chanduthebest (May 14, 2005)

help me.
1.i dont know much about IP but can any one tell me how IP address is useful in locating a person's computer?
What does this IP address denote?
where is this IP address located in my computer?


2.how can any one send email to someone by hiding his own address? i.e. eg. consider a person xxx@yahoo.com ,how to send email to him from my yahoo mail but he should not know where the email came from..
Is this possible?


----------



## digen (May 14, 2005)

Well to say the least an Ip address is like your home address on the internet,its your identity on the internet !
The IP is obtainable through various means,you get a IP when you connect using dial-up internet,when using broadband.Modems,routers... will obtain a IP address,in the latter case its the router that gets the public IP & not your computer actually.
You can find out your public IP by going to www.whatismyip.com

About spoofing email is concerned,search for in the forums for "mail headers".There is a interesting thread out there.


----------



## chanduthebest (May 15, 2005)

i found what my IP is, but how do i block people from knowing it? how is it exactly done?


----------



## digen (May 15, 2005)

And may I ask why you want to hide it?
Its this simple everywhere you go website,chat conversation,file download your IP will be stamped there in the destination server's log files.So the bottmline is where ever you go you'll be stamping your footmarks[IP address] & unless you have a very valid reason to hide the IP address I dont see why you need to hide it in the first place?
My point being if you got nothing to show then why fear & hide?Do you publish any public services like http or ftp servers? 
 Anyways anonymous proxy are what mostly use,but as I've said before & still push it ,it has more downfalls to it &  can be a dangerous solution to deploy & use.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2005)

> And may I ask why you want to hide it?
> Its this simple everywhere you go website,chat conversation,file download your IP will be stamped there in the destination server's log files.So the bottmline is where ever you go you'll be stamping your footmarks[IP address] & unless you have a very valid reason to hide the IP address I dont see why you need to hide it in the first place?
> My point being if you got nothing to show then why fear & hide?Do you publish any public services like http or ftp servers?
> Anyways anonymous proxy are what mostly use,but as I've said before & still push it ,it has more downfalls to it & can be a dangerous solution to deploy & use.



why not.... i just dont want to be...; what can say... i just dont want to leave a trace.... for what.... may be its a personal reason or may be just to learn....


----------



## chanduthebest (May 22, 2005)

So,,, is there any way to block people from knowing my IP..??


----------



## anomit (May 22, 2005)

Well I have an idea. Some one like digen should approve of this first. 

*1*.Get hold of a proxy software like WinProxy or free ones from the Digit DVD.

*2*.Now get a list of public proxies by visiting sites like www.stayinvisible.com or by  googling 'Public Proxies'.

*3*.Using the software make a rule on port 8080(I think this is the default one) for a HTTP proxy. There you supply the public proxy address you just found out.

*4*.Now let us assume that your computer name is HOME. So in your browser's proxy settings for HTTP you supply the address as HOME and port 8080.

Do the same for the other protocols.

To find out computer name:* [Start]*+*[Pause]* => "*Computer* *Name*" Tab

*5*.Now start the proxy software as a service.

I think this should do. Waiting for digen........

*P.S.* Firewall should not be running or it wil block your connection attempts.


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

anomit said:
			
		

> Well I have an idea. Some one like digen should approve of this first.
> 
> *1*.Get hold of a proxy software like WinProxy or free ones from the Digit DVD.
> 
> ...



Man u had to check out the Law before explianig stuff illegal !!!!

its illegal to use a Proxy address !!!

without legal permission !!!

CheerS !!!


----------



## anomit (May 23, 2005)

Well man in these are *PUBLIC* proxies i.e. available to anyone for free use. On top of it, in India there are *transparent* proxies available. So I dont see why its illegal.


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 3, 2005)

It is not illegal.. u have every right  to hide ur Info.
Proxies don't help much. a project is running to hide ur IP.. i can't post abt that.
try rody


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 3, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> pradipudhaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats a proxy n anonymous ip.

how can i know that whether my ip is anonymous or da other one.


----------



## anomit (Jun 3, 2005)

> whats a proxy n anonymous ip.



There is nothing such as annonymous IP. There are annonymous proxies.
Proxy is a computer through which you connect to the Internet instead of being directly connected. It is often used in organisations where there are a large number of computers.Proxy servers use proxy software.Good proxy softwares have in-built firewall and AV along with spam-filtering and many other features.

Go to www.publicproxyservers.com There you will find classifed info about transparent and annonymous proxies


----------



## anomit (Jun 3, 2005)

Read this for details:

*searchsmb.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid44_gci212840,00.html


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thankx Deep & it_wazzant_me !! I was also looking for a procedure for this type of thing.


----------



## chanduthebest (Jul 5, 2005)

i just saw a Tamil movie in which the police officers find a person's telephone number using his IP address...WELL , THAT WAS A MOVIE.... now can this be really done?? if YES,,how ??


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2005)

chanduthebest said:
			
		

> i just saw a Tamil movie in which the police officers find a person's telephone number using his IP address...WELL , THAT WAS A MOVIE.... now can this be really done?? if YES,,how ??



It can be done. The thing is, your ISP keeps (or is required to keep) track of IP address allocation information for some specific number of days. So there is basically a database of userID, IP address and time (and others, ofcourse) available at the ISP. No one can view this info without a warrant from the appropriate judicial body. Since most of the ISP's provide internet services over their telephone line, there is almost certainly identifying information on the user.


----------



## vandit (Jul 6, 2005)

*can one trace the ip in rediffmail*

can anyone tell me how to trace an IP add. in rediffmail.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL.. amazing topic.. Geeks are trying to exlain things in most basic ways.. 

Guys use Wingates or put rootkits in someones comp & use it.. as easy as..

Login to any proxy server.. login to yahoo & send mail.. Dhoom.. u are done..

Or else do a syn scan for port 25, find an open relay & send in smtp cmd line .. done 

IP spoofing is old now.. Get ready to rock with IPv6.


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 10, 2005)

Edit[Nemesis]: Please STOP advertizing your forums openly in you replies!!! You are already on a warning. This will only lead to a permanent BAN.


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 20, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Login to your Yahoo Mail ..
> Click on Mail Options ..
> Click on General Preferance ..
> Under the Messeges header, Select Show all headers on incoming messages ..
> ...



Hi!

Can u tell me how to do tis in rediffmail n gmail.
PLZ


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 20, 2005)

Lol... you guys sometimes try to search through the webmail interface also.. 

In Gmail click on * show original *
In rediffmail its not possible coz its mail interface does not allow for revealing full headers. However by using their POP3 client its possible...


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry for not searching. :roll: 

Thanks fot da info.

BTW do u know anything abt da new site?


----------



## godsownman (Sep 20, 2005)

But how would knowing the IP address of the person sending the mail be usefull if the person is using has a dynamic IP setup .


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2005)

if u r using a dial up connection ur ISP will issue an IP address to you when you dial and that will be ur IP address for that session, after which it will be given to someone else.
ur IP address along with ur fone number and period of online activity will be stored in ur ISP's database for a minimum period of 72 hours for security reasons. 
If someone complains against that IP then all the fone numbers for which that IP address was specified around that time will be minitored.


----------



## arnold (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, I think taking the Yahoo Mails in an e-mail client like Outlook Express and then checking the properties make the job more easy and also it dosen't makes it too "messy" .

iinfi , you can try ths my using Yahoo Pop and Outlook Express


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 22, 2005)

hey!

sorry!

but ne1 knowin how 2 track IP in indiatimes.com

just dont mind plz


----------



## godsownman (Sep 22, 2005)

I dont think there is anypossible way. 

But someone please show me the way in Gmail I just cannot seem to find it .

@ THE INCREDIBLE if you know where it is please do let me know.

I cannot just find it in _show original_


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 24, 2005)

@godsownman

plz tel me where u have found  "show original"


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 24, 2005)

all rite.

got it


when u'll click on show original present in more options in every mail.

a new windo 'll open there da IP is given


----------



## godsownman (Sep 24, 2005)

I have been trying it for quite some time but ALAS ! 

I will appreciate it if anybody can post a highlighted screenshot of the part where the IP address is displayed in Gmail.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 25, 2005)

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/3662/gmail2hw.jpg


----------



## godsownman (Sep 25, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> *img50.imageshack.us/img50/3662/gmail2hw.jpg


.


Thanks for taking the trouble , 

I was aware of this . What I wanted to know was how to find the ip address inside that_show original_

Thanks


----------



## godsownman (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry for the trouble please do not post the picture as I figured it out.

Actually I was just seeing all Gmail to Gmail mails only.

But today I found it when I recd a mail from somebody having a hotmail account.


----------



## digen (Sep 25, 2005)

If I'm not wrong then that has already been answered earlier in this thread itself.
Anyways its the "X-Originating" which you are looking for.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

Suppose.

Sum1 sends me a spam.

I got da IP from which he sended it.

Now since its illegal.

Is there any place or e-mail ID 2 report it. 

Is it possible 2 send him jail since he had dun illegal job.


----------



## techiways (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm afraid that wouldnt be such a easy job.

First of all any spammer will be cautious when sending mass mails. He would probably be using proxies or multi chain systems to hide his real ip.

Many spammers now outsource their works to third world countries where there is no law that makes SPAMMING illegal.

Moreover prosecuting a spammer requires extreme resources and is offcourse expensive. Only corporations and large enterprises can follow such hurdles.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

techiways said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that wouldnt be such a easy job.
> 
> First of all any spammer will be cautious when sending mass mails. He would probably be using proxies or multi chain systems to hide his real ip.
> 
> ...



First, They dont really worry when not spamming on big site or on an big org. Coz they know no-1 'll run afer 'em.

Second, yeah i've seen it. i got a sapm from USA. i think just as UN is established , a worldwide Internet Security Organisation shall also b enjoyed.

Third, man there shud b an organisation which prosecute 'em. And if their illegal job is proved then he shud b ordered 2 pay da prosecution cost which was wasted to catch him n prove his illegal job.
Wat abt contacting Indian Cyber Crime Police Service.

Where there is  a will, there is a way.

If we'll not start doing sumthing against 'em. they 'll surely increz day by day n 'll cause problem 2 us only in da future. As there size will get bigger mor worries of being spied or hacked.

try 2 understand it. atleast v shud do sumthing which does not involves expenditure of money.

Also, there shud b a place to report spam.


----------



## siriusb (Oct 9, 2005)

You can try one thing. If u have his IP,  do a IP whois at dnsstuff.com and get that ISP's network admin email ID. Send him proof (time, email source message, etc) of such activities from one of his network. If the ID is not a dud, then he might try and give warning to that user, and if this is not the first time, the felllow might be banned too.
But as noted in the previous posts, the IP may well be coming from a zombie machine, spoofed or whatever and he could wiggle out of it.

Or, if all you can find is the domain from where the email came from, then you can find the IP and do the same, or look it up in one of the so called "spam databases" and if possible, list him there.


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> You can try one thing. If u have his IP,  do a IP whois at dnsstuff.com and get that ISP's network admin email ID. Send him proof (time, email source message, etc) of such activities from one of his network. If the ID is not a dud, then he might try and give warning to that user, and if this is not the first time, the felllow might be banned too.
> But as noted in the previous posts, the IP may well be coming from a zombie machine, spoofed or whatever and he could wiggle out of it.
> 
> Or, if all you can find is the domain from where the email came from, then you can find the IP and do the same, or look it up in one of the so called "spam databases" and if possible, list him there.



I already did a whois search dats how i got IP.

I cant understand wat else u said. plz b clear.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 26, 2006)

*For knowing your IP address with geographical information, Check out this site* : [b]*www.ip-adress.com/[/b]
 This site tells your IP address, latitude, longitude, city , ISP, country, state!!!!!


----------

